# Volkswagen RNS 310 Question - USB Devices



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking for some clarification here. The manual (German) states that the RNS 310 radio accepts SD Cards(in the slot...a no brainer) and it will accept a "external mass-storage device" via the USB connector. Fine.
HOWEVER....the wife tried an external, USB Powered hard drive and the radio won't recognize it. I tried a simple USB stick and all was well.
So just to clarify....when the Volkswagen manual says "external mass-storage device"...it means a USB stick....not an external HDD.
Correct?
My wife is still insisting my logic is flawed.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen RNS 310 Question - USB Devices (hech54)*

Just for future reference...I did manage to get a portable USB hard drive to be recognized by the RNS-310 radio. The exact hard drive is the 160GB version of this one:
http://www.maxtor.com/gb/hard-....html
...and I formatted it to FAT32 with Windows XP in SAFE Mode. Works like a charm.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The problem with external HDDs is that they often draw more power than the USB spec allows. a single USB port can only put out 1A of power. Most laptop HDDs need around 700-800mA while running, but during spinup they can take as much as 1.5A or 2A.
If you listen closely to the drive you'll probably hear it repeatedly trying to start and not ever fully spinning up.
Have you tried an SD card larger than 2GB? I'm curious to know if the 8/16/32GB SDHC cards will work on the RNS310...


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_The problem with external HDDs is that they often draw more power than the USB spec allows. a single USB port can only put out 1A of power. Most laptop HDDs need around 700-800mA while running, but during spinup they can take as much as 1.5A or 2A.
If you listen closely to the drive you'll probably hear it repeatedly trying to start and not ever fully spinning up.
Have you tried an SD card larger than 2GB? I'm curious to know if the 8/16/32GB SDHC cards will work on the RNS310...


The Maxtor, USB powered portable mentioned above...plugged into the armrest adapter...works perfectly. I'm going to try my 4GB SDHC card in the head unit later today.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_Have you tried an SD card larger than 2GB? I'm curious to know if the 8/16/32GB SDHC cards will work on the RNS310...


I just realized I don't have a card reader for an SDHC card....mine is too old. I'll pick one up today and try the card....I'm curious too.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hech54)*

SDHC cards work in the RNS-310 radio. Well at least this 4GB Verbatim one does anyway.


----------

